# Would you breed her?



## aggieterpkatie (Nov 7, 2011)

This is a Romney/Southdown ewe lamb, born April of this year.  I cannot decide if I want to breed her or not.  I've never bred ewe lambs, I've always waited until they're yearlings, but I know lots of people breed lambs.  I'm leaning towards not breeding her, but sometimes I look at her and think she's big enough.  She's got about 1/2" of wool, and I don't have an exact weight but I would hope she's at least 80lbs.  I'd have to breed her this month sometime, because my ram is a loaner and I have to return him sometime probably by the end of the month.  







What's your opinion?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh, and she would be bred to a Southdown ram.


----------



## neener92 (Nov 7, 2011)

She looks plenty big enough to me. She is very pretty btw!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Nov 7, 2011)

My friends raise romneys, also.... I think she's plenty big enough!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 7, 2011)

yes, I would.  But I would keep her on a fair amount of feed through breeding and the first tri-mester, than possibly cut her back to mainanance level the rest of her gestation until the last month before lambing then I would slowlly increase her feed to get her ready for lambing.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 7, 2011)

What a beautiful ewe!  

I have to admit that I err on the side of caution when breeding animals. I bred an alpaca too early when I was first in the business and listened to other breeders and paid dearly for it. Since then, what was best for my animals is best for my business.


----------



## SheepGirl (Nov 7, 2011)

I would breed her.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Nov 7, 2011)

Ack, I'm torn.  Folks on another forum all said no, but a breeder friend who has Romneys said yes.  I kinda am thinking along hte same lines as you, Ksalvagno.  I'm not sure I want to risk it yet.  But, this lamb isn't on any grain, so I could possibly grain her to get her growth boosted a little, then cut back.  Hmm.  I'll keep thinking about it I guess.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 7, 2011)

She looks healthy, she looks well cared for.  She looks to be a good size.  I would go for it.  She is a very lovely girl!


----------



## boykin2010 (Nov 7, 2011)

I think she is big enough. I have seen ewe lambs way smaller than her do completely fine.  Increase her grain and she will grow. I had ewe lambs born late march this year but she was a twin and is small. I still bred her and i am confident she will be ok.


----------



## goodhors (Nov 7, 2011)

She would be too young for me to want to breed now.  I am coming up with 
7 months, using April birthdate.   If late April, she is only 6 months!  Age
and weight need to be considered, and to me, 80 pounds is not a magic number. 

The breeders of sheep around here, are using Jan-Feb born lambs so they are 
9-10 months old when the ram goes in with them, not a young 6-7 months.  Their 
lambs are  big and growthy, well developed for their ages with commercial mixed diets.

Owners breed in two sessions for two lambing times, but they own their own rams to
set their own schedule.  Older ewes lamb early, Jan-Feb, with ewe lambs producing 
 bit later, Feb-March, when they are over 1 year old.  These ewe lamb producers are
fed differently  than mature ewes, to aid her in gaining her full growth and having healthy 
lambs.  Since the market is usually for selling Spring lambs to 4-H kids, the ewes have 
to produce early around here.

Glancing thru some information, they recommend ewe lamb being 70% of her adult
weight along with the older age factor.  Depending on diet, only grass fed, many ewe lambs 
may not even come in season until after one year of age!  This was information about
breeding young ewes, benefit of lifetime production numbers being higher for the owner.
This is again, counter balanced by having to feed the young ewes a very good diet
to prevent problems with her and her lambs.


----------



## Royd Wood (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey Agg
We bred all our Romney lambs last year with no probs other than helping a little and plan to again as they are running with the ram now. The only thing is mine were late Feb early March lambs.
One had a single the rest were twins


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 7, 2011)

What a sweet little ewe!


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 8, 2011)

Go with your gut feeling.  I'd wait, but that's just me.   

My hats off to you for being considerate to the animal.  And yourself because you will have to deal with any of the ramifications of early breeding.  

Though she may be big enough, she may not be developed enough.  By development I mean mentally and physically.  

Wishing the best.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Nov 8, 2011)

She was born April 20th, so if I bred her in Nov. she'd lamb at 12 mos.  I'm going to hold off. Last year I lost a ewe because of a prolapse.  Well, she lived and is healthy and happy is now someone's pet, but I lost her as a breeding ewe.  I'm just not ready to risk it. I can survive one more year without her lambing I think.     If she'd been a Feb lamb, I'd probably breed her.


----------

